# How to Make your Nails Stronger?



## Vera7 (Jun 2, 2012)

My nails are so brittle, and they always bend. I have tried several things, but nothing has worked.

Any tips?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 2, 2012)

Nailtiques formula 2 worked great for me: http://www.drugstore.com/nailtiques-nail-protein-formula-2-treatment/qxp202089?catid=183599


----------



## Ziesha001 (Jun 7, 2012)

well you should apply nail polish


----------



## NoahsMommy52 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have the same problem and I have yet to find anything that works.  My nails are really soft and peel as well.  I wear nail polish constantly and it does not help to strengthen them at all.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Eating right has a lot to do with weak, brittle nails. Make sure you diet is balanced. If you already know ahead of time you're not going to get the required amount of vitamins, minerals and proteins that day, then at least take a multivitamin.


----------



## 7Destiny (Jul 22, 2012)

Super Collagen makes nails strong and they grow faster.  Also great for hair strength and growth.   I damaged the base of a nail in a closed door and had a blue spot.  I watched the whole nail grow out in three months, a very rapid rate of growth.


----------



## Permanentmakeup (Jul 23, 2012)

I think you should go for some herbal treatments. like garlic is an effective remedy for any type of nails problem. Rub a garlic clove on your nails at bed time. after doing this thing you will see the results not in months but in few days. The juice in fresh garlic will strengthen and harden weak, brittle fingernails.


Soak your nails in vegetable or safflower oil. These natural oils help strengthen the nails.


Drink a cup of horsetail or nettle tea once a day*.* These herbs are high in silica and other minerals that nails need to grow.


If your nails are brittle or flaking, try getting more essential fatty acids. Evening primrose oil is a source of essential fatty acid. Take 1,000 milligrams three times a day with meals.


If your nails have white spots, you may be deficient in zinc. Nuts, root vegetables, whole grains, meat, and shellfish are good sources of this mineral.


For dry, brittle nails, rub petroleum jelly or a thick cream into your nails to hold moisture around and under your nails. If you do this at bedtime, slip a pair of thin cotton gloves on your hands before you to sleep.


----------



## beauty01 (Jul 30, 2012)

Have you tried some of the Avon nail polish that is to make them stronger if not go to: [SIZE=medium](deleted link per [/SIZE][SIZE=medium]Terms of Service[/SIZE][SIZE=medium])[/SIZE] --- they have some good stuff for the nails

One other thing that does help your nails is hoovs cream. It is cream that you get at a pet store/ (large bread animals) or a farm store. You might think it is odd but don't knock it till you try it.


----------



## diana16 (Jul 30, 2012)

i used to have brittle nails since id always get acrylics but i started taking biotin pills, maybe you should try that my nails feel so much better and they look stronger


----------



## Bella99135 (Aug 2, 2012)

Soak your nails in Almond oil,I do it and it works so well. Wearing nail polish makes my nails worse and Sally Hansen diamond strength didn't do anything,it flaked off easily.


----------



## Marj B (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry if there are any Sally Hansen product lovers but I have never used any Sally Hansen product that did what it was supposed to do or was worth the money paid for it. My nails have always peeled a lot. I use Nail Tek Foundation II (which I believe is similar to nailtiques) my polish and Seche Vite as a top coat. That works for me. My nails are not peeling now and are so much stronger. Once in a while I get a split in the middle of a nail and I use nail glue and a piece of a teabag to patch it until it grows out. Gently file your nails before every manicure to help strengthen them too. I use the very fine grit nail boards at Sally's. I can't believe how long and strong my nails are now! Sometimes I just use 2 coats of my Nail Tek foundation and put my Seche Vite top coat over that. Gives a natural but pretty look.The foundation is a ridge filler and it does fill in the mess of the peeling nails.


----------

